# 826 oxe



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

Any 826 oxe owners out there that can speak to the units power, more so end of driveway, but overall as well. Know this years has the 252 cc instead of the Briggs but imagine they would be comparable. Thanks.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I am no fan of those new engines. but they are supposed to be well enough powered to handle anything you can throw at it. and there total life span remains to be known. as for the BRIGGS engines they quit putting them on there at least 2 years ago. if you do find one it is a:emoticon-south-park new old stock snowblower.


----------

